# Awaiting Valentines day



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

post your favorite cards


----------



## Tilly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 24, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> post your favorite cards


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 24, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> post your favorite cards



We reject Valentine's Day. If you're with someone, they should already know you love them EVERY day....not on some "appointed" day of the year.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 24, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 61015​


----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 61015​


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Jan 24, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

skye said:


>




Looks like it was a winner in the 50s


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## April (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## tinydancer (Jan 25, 2016)

I fell into it like a dummyLOLOLOL

Good going guys


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 25, 2016)

omg  you guys are terrible.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

mudwhistle


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

Moonglow


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

defcon4


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

G.T.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

saveliberty


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2016)

Dead mice tails for everyone!!!

I get overly romantic this time of year.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 25, 2016)

aaronleland


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 13, 2016)

Enjoy it this year, it may be the last one.


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh Lordee ......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)

Chocolate!!!!!! probably marzipan ......better than flowers!!!!


----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)

skye said:


> Chocolate!!!!!! probably marzipan ......better than flowers!!!!





I have cheated. Already have had some...and it was................


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)

Marzipan?   ^^^


----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)

skye said:


> Marzipan?   ^^^




Yum nooo..this was some Godiva


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Marzipan?   ^^^
> ...



ok!


----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)

LOL it was melt in your mouth delish!!


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)

yes!!! definitely....marzipan....some are  praline ....my God European chocolate is so good!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 14, 2016)

Lake in Columbia Station, Ohio


----------



## The Professor (Feb 14, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>




Reminds me of an old joke. Jack introduced Jane to his friend by saying, “This is my first wife, Jane.” When his friend said he didn't know he had married again, Jack responded, “I didn't. I just call her my first wife to keep her on her toes.”


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 14, 2016)




----------

